# settings help with sub and speakers



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys sub is awsome but haveing trouble seting things up. I have the klipsch quintet III my reciever is yamaha 6160 my auto mic set the crossover to 120htz and that is what klipsch recomends. Will that be ok for my sub does that mean everything below 120 goes to my sub need some help here guys I'm new lol. Also my reciver sets all the speakers it has the globle spl seting or what ever it is called
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, the freq. below 120 hz will be sent to the sub, if you have so set the receiver. With that high a crossover, you might hear some directionality of the higher frequencies (those closer to 120hz). You will just have to try it that way and see (or hear) if that is ok with you, it won't hurt anything. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

According to the Klipsch specs, the Quintet III speakers are rated at 120/125Hz; thereby, your crossover setting is about right. These are "small" speakers and so all bass information below 125Hz should be send to the subwoofer. I am interested in how the system sounds with the crossover set that high - that is about as high as I would go in any system without worrying about directional sound issues as mentioned in the previous reply.


----------

